# Removing dents from stainless steel refrigerator



## Chemist1961

I have seen a Dent Wizard do amazing work. You probably want to call one before you remove the door and or panel as it may not be necessary. If the dents are not sharp impacts it may work.
For best results, ask a local luxury car dealer who they use. It can run you $75 a spot.... for a good guy


----------



## Jacques

there's a kit available for this. find local appliance parts store in your area, they'll have it.


----------



## tripower

Chemist1961 said:


> I have seen a Dent Wizard do amazing work. You probably want to call one before you remove the door and or panel as it may not be necessary. If the dents are not sharp impacts it may work.
> For best results, ask a local luxury car dealer who they use. It can run you $75 a spot.... for a good guy



I have seen them do amazing work to but never on a refrigerator door are you saying that you have seen their work on a fridge door?


----------



## kennzz05

try youtube, dent repair


----------

